# Carolina Cast Pro SALE!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Carolina Cast Pro “till the SNOW MELTS” SALE!!*

With the great SNOWMAGEDON 2018 comes a sale for surf fishermen and women!!

“Until the snow melts in my front yard”

FREE SHIPPING on all CPS rods, Akios Rods, Akios Reels and Seigler Reels. I will refund any and all shipping charges until the snow is gone. ALSO, will spool any reel purchased with Sakuma line at NO CHARGE.

Time to get ready, spring will be here before you know it.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Still plenty of snow!!


----------

